# Can you build me this?



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

Yep. But not for 150$.


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

Why not just but it from the link of the site that you provided? Oh that's right it's $400 from the maker. My bad.

http://www.vanitygirlhollywood.com/...broadway-table-top-lighted-vanity-mirror.html


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

legacyelectric said:


> yep. But not for 150$.


$2,479.03


----------



## ktsamis (Jul 10, 2014)

There is an issue with the ones purchased from the website having "sparks" and tripping the GFI. Since it's in a dorm I wanted to make sure it was built by someone who knew what they were doing.


----------



## ktsamis (Jul 10, 2014)

Could someone give me a price to have a licensed electrician build this?


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

Black Dog said:


> $2,479.03


If you had all the woodwork and glass done, provided me all the materials, I MIGHT put it together for 350-400$... Last winter when business was very slow. You're way better off buying this thing already made.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

ktsamis said:


> Looking to hire an licensed electrician to build me this lighted mirror for my daughters dorm room. Willing to spend $150. Is this possible?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vanitygirlhollywood.com/public_img/image_2_591.pdf


:laughing: that thing has more than $150 work of lamps on it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

What is this, some kinda joke?


----------

